# UCLA Animation Workshop 2017



## Kala (May 15, 2017)

I am a current applicant to the UCLA Animation workshop and I still haven't heard back yet. Is there anyone else here that applied to the program? Did any of you get a response from the program? Let me know.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

No one put anything in the google sheet? Have you heard back?


----------



## Flaherty (Jun 5, 2017)

Have you heard anything back yet? Am I the only person who still hasn't been given a decision yet?


----------

